# Black Hawk outlaws cycling.



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

This is extracted from the Bicycle Colorado newsletter.



> Black Hawk's Board of Aldermen is making it clear that they don't want bicyclists or bicycle events in town. The Board approved an ordinance banning bicycle riding on almost every street in Black Hawk. This includes the only paved street (Gregory Street-former State Highway 279) connecting the Peak to Peak Highway with the Central City Parkway.
> Black Hawk police are now issuing a ticket to anyone "caught riding" through town. ​
> Bicycle Colorado doesn't think this is right or legal. We are working diligently on the legal side but here is how you can help today:​
> *1. Email or Call the Black Hawk City Council*​ [email protected] Council phone: 303-582-2212​ attn: Mayor David D. Spellman and Aldermen Linda Armbright, Paul G. Bennett, Diane Cales, Kathleen Doles, Tom Kerr, Greg Moates​
> ...


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bicyc...tt-Black-Hawk-Colorado/100329136684035?v=info

Email them daily until the ban is overturned...
[email protected]


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

that's such BS. A few teammates/friends were passing through there only to find out they couldn't actually ride through town.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Boycot em! Err wait....I never go there anyway! :?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Boycot em! Err wait....I never go there anyway! :?



Been a long time, where have you been?


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Open Roads Act*

For those in Colorado, check out the status of this legislation that would undo cycling bans like Blackhawk; contact your representatives, the initial vote seems to indicate that this is a very close issue: 

http://bicyclecolo.org/articles/open-roads-act-action-alert-judiciary-pg1174.htm


----------

